# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما معنى عبارة { و من حيث الجملة  },و ما الفرق بين { وبالجملة } و { في الجملة}؟

## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أيها الاخوة الكرام , ما معنى عبارة { و من حيث الجملة  } ؟
و ما الفرق بين { وبالجملة } و { في الجملة}؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

للرقع

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قولهم (ومن حيث الجملة) أي بغض النظر عن التفاصيل، كما تقول: هذا الكتاب جيد من حيث الجملة، لكن فيه أخطاء كذا وكذا.

وأما الفرق بين (في الجملة وبالجملة) فانظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6275

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

جزاكم الله خيرا !

----------

